# bajar de 3.6v a 1.5v



## theroberts79 (Ene 25, 2007)

que tal ?
pues estuve buscando por el foro y no encontre algo parecido a lo que necesito.
resulta que bueno como todos los novatos en electronica pues preguntando y hechando a perder aprendemos pero siempre nos hace falta una ayudita pero bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente:

tengo una pila de celular de marca Nokia de 3.6v y quisiera conectarla a un mp3 player que requiere de una pila AAA de 1.5v por que creanme que estos aparatitos tienen un consumo alto de pilas ya que se acaba una pila entre 3 y 4 horas y pues es un buen gasto.
pero ok esa es mi pregunta que necesito para poderlo hacer sin llegar a dañar el aparato.

intente con varias resistencias pero pues no llego a ese voltaje y hasta con un diodo 1n4001 sin buenos resultados.


----------



## norikatzu (Ene 25, 2007)

Amigo te recomiendo que utilices un LM317 es un regulador de voltaje variable, con eso puedes llegar al voltaje que requieres...

En internet podras encontrar muchos esquemas con este regulador y son muy sencillos...

suerte...


----------



## cliche (Feb 3, 2007)

amigo la solucion a tu problema es mas simple de lo que te imaginas no tienes mas que hacer la conexión correcta
resulta que las baterias de celulares son fuentes duales me explico estas mismas entragan don voltajes identicos pero de manera inversa es decir uno positivo y otro negativo mientras que en comun tienen un tierra el cual entre este punto y cualquiero de los otros tendras la mitad de la corriente pero de marena opuesta.

osea conecta donde dice GND y +3
tendras aprox 1.3v lo que funciona muy bien en un circuito de bajo consumo como lo es un mp3
te mando un grafico para que netiendas mejor


----------



## El nombre (Feb 4, 2007)

Me surge una duda. ¿Desde donde cojo la referencia para los +3.6V y -3,6V? Entre ellos hay 7,2 voltios (matemáticas puras) Tiene que haber un punto que sea 0V ¿Cual es?

Coloca 3 diodos en serie. En ellos caerán 2,1V. Esta solución "parece" más coherente.
Saludos


----------



## cliche (Feb 4, 2007)

no poh amigo entre -1.3y+1.3 tenes los 3.6 el 0 es GND por eso tenes que tomar tierra y +3.6 para que tengas 1.3v

y para el hombre entre GND y los extremos no existe +3.6 ni -3.6 
existen -1.3 y +1.3 entre estos terminos se ovtiene el factor de amplitud de frecuencia mas conocido como tension ...........


----------



## Aristides (Feb 4, 2007)

Yo me quedaría con el LM317, como dijo norikatzu, ver en:

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM317.html


----------



## arlingustavo (Feb 4, 2007)

cada diodo tiene una caida de potencial de 0.7v intenta con dos o tres en serie. 

ahh y ademas los 1n4748 no son recomendados para ese trabajo ya que son para señales. intenta con los 1n400x o similares


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yo trate de hacer lo mismo con un par de diodos pero no anduvo bien. Tambien trate con un 317 y el problema que tiene es que hay que ponerle un interruptor inmediatamente después de la bateria por que aunque el mp3 este apagado el regulador sigue consumiendo y te gasta la batería muy rapido. En definitiva termine comprandome pilas AAA recargables que son lo más simple y no implican un presupuesto como las comunes.

Saludos.


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 7, 2010)

Lo mejor es colocarle 3 diodos 1N4001 en serie con la pila, de esta manera no queda consumiendo energía cuando el reproductor está apagado.

Saludos.


----------

